# Big White Oak



## Mizer (Mar 11, 2010)

Here are a few pics of a big white oak that came in this week. It came from a tract that had been hit by a tornado or else it would not have been cut. It scaled around 1200 bdf.


----------



## Logger (Nov 26, 2009)

*White oak*

Very nice,are you going to quarter it? I had a soft maple on one of my logging jobs a few years back 54 on the small end, I cut it to a 14 footer and when the truck came to get it the driver said that was an arm load, had to rest one end on the trailer and then swing the other end up, a real big log.


----------



## Mizer (Mar 11, 2010)

Logger said:


> Very nice,are you going to quarter it? I had a soft maple on one of my logging jobs a few years back 54 on the small end, I cut it to a 14 footer and when the truck came to get it the driver said that was an arm load, had to rest one end on the trailer and then swing the other end up, a real big log.


The loggers who brought this one in said they had to pull it up on the truck with two skidders, they said one wouldn't even budge it. I had to get all the way to the back of the forks in order to be able to move it around. It sawed out some beautiful quarter sawn lumber, unfortunately I do not own the logs I just saw them. The log lost around 200 bdf. from the log scale. It scaled 1200 and sawed out to just under 1000 bdf.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

1000 bft is still a fair amount. I bet those widest slabs looked nice.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

It's a nice one alright. Somewhere in the neighborhood of ~42"?


----------



## jwoods (Mar 8, 2010)

Nice log!

A couple of years ago I did the same thing with a large whiteoak. It was 48" small end.

Next time I think I'll be more inclined to try to remove the sides, I ruined the best quartersawn material with the chainsaw, I thought I lost too much.

Joe


----------



## Mizer (Mar 11, 2010)

jwoods said:


> Nice log!
> 
> A couple of years ago I did the same thing with a large whiteoak. It was 48" small end.
> 
> ...


I have learned that it is much quicker and easier on the mill to quarter a big one like that. I used to saw out the sides and then just split it in half (which I still do for smaller logs). 

It made some real nice quarter sawn boards, I just hope that somewhere down the line some one notices them and makes good use out of them.


----------

